# Stucco Installation over Aluminium siding



## mjlsal (May 2, 2011)

I lnterested in hireing a contrator to install stocco siding on my house and am getting conflicting opinions as to the proper process.
I have a two storey house with aluminium siding on the top level and brick on the bottom. I want to replace the aluminium, it is around 30 years old. My house is cool upstairs and I would like to improve the insulation level.

Two contractors said remove the aluminum (makes sense to me) while two contractors said it wasn't neccessary, they would simply screw into the studs once they found them by trial and error (I don't like the sound of that) .
Also I do not know if there is a plywood underlay under the aluminium and here again the contractors differ in want needs to be done. Is it better to have a plywood underlay installed if required.


----------



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Never done stucco, but putting anything over aluminum siding sounds like a horrible idea. You are correct in regards to determining if there is the appropriate sheathing underneath. Tear off the aluminum and go from there. Plus, with the price of scrap, the old siding will put some cash in your pocket.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

another thing to consider is the fact that there may be some damage under the siding. so paying good money for stucco to go over bad wood probably ins't a wise choice. rip the siding off and cash it in.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm going to suggest that you consider hardie board to replace the aluminum instead of stucco. It looks better than aluminum, is low maintenance, and will outlast the stucco IMHO. 

Whatever you do, don't put the stucco over the siding. That's just a recipe for disaster and the quotes you got for that were lowballs trying to get your business by undercutting their competitors with an inferior solution.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Remove the aluminum siding. 
Inspect the wood substrate.
Replace any bad wood and re-nail if necessary.
Are you going the traditional stucco or the foamboard and synthetic stucco? 
If you have old windows, replace them before the new siding.
If you're keeping them, reflash as necessary.
Ron


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah... What Ron said....


----------



## mjlsal (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, that was my feeling too. Never thought abote scrap value. In all cases I have to pay for disposal.


----------



## mjlsal (May 2, 2011)

Agreed. That point came up from one of the contractors that wants to remove the aluminium.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I have never done any stucco work. I have done many other kinds of siding and have never even heard of anyone putting ANYTHING over aluminum siding. Go with your instincts on this one. Steer clear of those first two "contractors"


----------



## mjlsal (May 2, 2011)

Interesting. The quotes to leave the aluminum on where even higher than the contactor who wanted to take it off. His was the most professional, business like quote. All I have to do now is ensure he can deliver what he says he can


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Do some research on stucco siding. There are a few different methods and applications. A few years ago there was quite an uproar over water getting behind stucco on many jobs. ask for references and actually go check out the work too. Once the stucco is on, the leaks can stay hidden for years.


----------



## mjlsal (May 2, 2011)

Thanks, foam board with a wire mesh, a layer of cement ? and then the stucco. Not replacing the windows as they are not originals (not that new either). That is one of my concerns as I don't believe the contractor who installed the windows put in very much insulation therefore I need to get behind the aluminum


----------



## mjlsal (May 2, 2011)

Will do. Thanks


----------



## mjlsal (May 2, 2011)

Good advice, except hard to follow. All the references are obviously one they don't mind you seeing and where new projects. However that is the process I am trying to follow.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Not true entirely. Just the fact that they give you references usually means a lot. It is true that they will steer you to the best jobs. But for hacks, there are no best jobs to steer you towards.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Two layers of WRB required; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_sec003_par017.htm

From my library: http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...Qhob1z&sig=AHIEtbSStI_KRvAh59zqX1IjstvXQPNoxA
http://books.google.com/books?id=0d...tucco&lr=&as_brr=3&cd=20#v=onepage&q=&f=false
http://books.google.com/books?id=mF...tucco&lr=&as_brr=3&cd=21#v=onepage&q=&f=false

Quiz question for them- which way do the cups aim? http://www.mnlath-plaster.com/library/documents/LathInspectionResourceManualUpdate2009.pdf

Drainage plane as stucco is a water reservoir; http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...WO8aAe&sig=AHIEtbTHa3XRIv3GvYAMWrZBbBZoIUXgxw
That should get you going, ahh, 1 more; http://www.energy.wsu.edu/ftp-ep/pubs/building/project/importance.pdf

Gary


----------

